# Is the Post going on strike?



## bristol_citizen (Nov 2, 2005)

I've just got a forwarded email from the Evening Post's NUJ Chapel stating that they're going to be voting on industrial action.
What's the correct thing to do here? Should you support this bunch of right-wing tossers who dedicate their lives to making other people's lives a misery or do you just laugh at their plight and think good riddance to the 36 careerist arseholes whose heads are on the block?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 2, 2005)

Support them in principle, but don't take them any doughnuts.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh I thought you mean't the royal mail   

Thank fek for that...Im awaiting a special delivery


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Support them in principle, but don't take them any doughnuts.





<nominates geri as shop steward of nuu, b&sw branch>


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 2, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> <nominates geri as shop steward of nuu, b&sw branch>



Seconded. And can we move to a vote on the 'No doughnut' motion?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

all in favour of no doughnuts, say 'aye'...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

aye


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 2, 2005)

The firefighters were very grateful for my doughnuts   

And I got recorded by Radio Bristol!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 5, 2005)

Now there's fighting talk from the WDP too: http://bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=24385


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 5, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Now there's fighting talk from the WDP too: http://bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=24385



Yes, the final paragraph is pretty interesting too:

"I'd urge anyone to put aside any grudges they have against the mainstream media aside and show solidarity for journalists being either forced out of their jobs, or made to do the job of two people - because that's the option. As the Daily Mail has a stranglehold on all newspapers in the South West, it's not as if journalists can simply get jobs elsewhere in the area."

Depends what they mean by grudges, but yes, in general I agree with this. The 'alternative' should show solidarity with workers in the mainstream, and there is room to merge the two strands. The 'alternative' can often do with being more 'professional' in it's approach, while the mainstream needs to rediscover the principle of campaign journalism.

This is a good opportunity for these two worlds to positively collide.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 5, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes, the final paragraph is pretty interesting too:
> 
> "I'd urge anyone to put aside any grudges they have against the mainstream media aside and show solidarity for journalists being either forced out of their jobs, or made to do the job of two people - because that's the option. As the Daily Mail has a stranglehold on all newspapers in the South West, it's not as if journalists can simply get jobs elsewhere in the area."
> 
> ...


I like the way they present the 'grudges' as all coming from us. 
Like they're all sweetness, light and model professionals and their opponents just bear grudges about it. Really?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 5, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> I like the way they present the 'grudges' as all coming from us.
> Like they're all sweetness, light and model professionals and their opponents just bear grudges about it. Really?



Yes, it's really very annoying, but in broad terms the history of social movements is that the mainstream ends up having to accomodate the alternative, and they can't help but kick at our shins along the way.

We have to be careful not to be co-opted and watered down (also a common history) but with the likes of Bristolian and Bristol Indymedia edging ever upwards, we're increasingly not the ones in the position of weakness.

(do a google on Bristol and BIM is 8th. I know it's going to be skewed by googling Bristol, but have a look at the big pieces it's ranked against. Like 'This Is Bristol' in 6th!).


----------

